# Any Alpine Lakes Accessible in May



## niknoid (Mar 6, 2019)

I'm itching to do some alpine lake fishing but not sure where to start. Work won't let me travel to far with this COVID pandemic on (within 100 miles radius from lets say Riverton UT).

Any suggestions, I assume I'll need to do some hiking and I'm OK with that.

Fly recommendations would be appreciated also.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

niknoid said:


> I'm itching to do some alpine lake fishing but not sure where to start. Work won't let me travel to far with this COVID pandemic on (within 100 miles radius from lets say Riverton UT).
> 
> Any suggestions, I assume I'll need to do some hiking and I'm OK with that.
> 
> Fly recommendations would be appreciated also.


might want to wait a bit. all the alpine lakes will be frozen for several more weeks at least. i'm still riding a snowmobile on them now.

but if you're not into waiting...grab an auger and toss a fly into a little ice hole.

other options would be subalpine lakes.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

APD said:


> might want to wait a bit. all the alpine lakes will be frozen for several more weeks at least. i'm still riding a snowmobile on them now.
> 
> but if you're not into waiting...grab an auger and toss a fly into a little ice hole.
> 
> other options would be subalpine lakes.


+1


----------



## niknoid (Mar 6, 2019)

Appreciate that, when it comes to sub-alpine lakes do you have any recommendations? 

Would rather avoid large reservoirs like Deer Creek for example.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

anything under 8,500' should be close right now. alpine implies above treeline which is roughly 10,500' and above around here. runoff is happening currently and the better fishing might just be the reservoirs you are trying to avoid. in a week or so you might be able to get into alexander lake. mirror lake hwy is plowed up to mile marker 19.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

If your looking close, try throwing a fly up at a reservoir in short walking distance of the valley.when it warms up in the summer, you need to watch for rattle snakes, but it’s all cold runoff right now, it is a water shed reservoir so you need to follow the rules, but it’s a fun little reservoir.

I wouldn’t name a place openly, but it’s such a high traveled area, I am pretty sure many people in the valley know about it, if you don’t know it by now, I.M. Me and I will tell ya.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i was up near alexander yesterday. you can get fairly close but the road is snow covered before you get there. mirror lake hwy was clear of snow until MM 22, which is just past the murdock basin turnoff.

as gunner suggested EC would work for some fun. not sure i'm giving anything away since it was on "hooked on utah" last week.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

APD I’m surprised you got up near Alexander already. How was it up there? That sounds awesome to me.


----------



## UintaYETI (Jan 9, 2017)

When do the Uinta's typically melt off, making some of those lakes accessible? Thinking off of mirror lake hwy somewhere. 

I will be in the area at the 1st of June and am hoping to fish some alpine lakes in the Uintas.


----------



## niknoid (Mar 6, 2019)

@Guner, thank you PM received but apparently the forum won't let me PM yet. Not enough posts.


----------



## niknoid (Mar 6, 2019)

I called the Ranger Station yesterday. They said you can access the forest road to Alexander for a bit but it quickly turns to snow.

They recommended giving it a couple more weeks.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

niknoid said:


> I called the Ranger Station yesterday. They said you can access the forest road to Alexander for a bit but it quickly turns to snow.
> 
> They recommended giving it a couple more weeks.


I'm guessing APD snow shoed in


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Bax* said:


> I'm guessing APD snow shoed in


The way snow is early in the mornings you could quite possibly walk in on top of the snow.

The problem comes in when you decided to come out and have to wallow through the snow.

But I guess you could wait until the next morning.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

the road was clear for 1.5 miles. the snow is rotten on the north aspects and gone on the sunny slopes. might be able to walk up the back side but things are melting so fast right now it's best to wait for the rain and sun to melt it off for a week or so.


----------



## niknoid (Mar 6, 2019)

All, I'm heading into the Uinta's this week. This is my last seasons for some quality Alpine lakes fishing before a rotate out of Utah. I know folks are reluctant to give up their spots, but I would really appreciate a few recommendation. As I said this is my last season fishing Utah before I move on. 

Willing to travel dirt roads and hike in if needed. For what it's worth, your secrets are safe with me. 

Please forum-message me or post here.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------

